# Shrimp Boat?



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

What do you think, its something, still need a diver to check on all the things Ive found over the past few weeks.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

maybe a car body ??? the opening could be the windshield ??? i'll be home next wed... how deep are we talking ??? and should i bring my spear gun ??? weekdays are good for me too !!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll be back from the Keys at the end of the month. Happy to bounce and film, if you need me to.


----------

